# [freeDOS] kopien von allen dateien mit dem namen log.txt erstellen



## meike-001 (18. Dezember 2010)

Hallo,

ich habe folgendes problen:
Ich habe einen Server, auf dem mehere log.txt dateien liegen.
Diese befinden sich in verschiedenen unterordnern von C:
nun möchte ich von jeder log.txt eine kopie namens log2010.txt erstellen.
Diese kopie soll im gleichen unterverzeichnis liegen, wie die jeweilige log.txt

Diese Aufgabe soll von einer freeDOS diskette mit entsprechender software gelöst werden.
Am besten ohne viele usereingaben (also: FreeDOS booten, comando eingeben und fertig!)

Danke für eure Zeit und HIlfe


----------



## Dr Dau (18. Dezember 2010)

Hallo!


```
copy c:\pfad\zur\logdatei\log.txt c:\pfad\zur\logdatei\log2010.txt
```
Je nach Anzahl der Logdateien bzw. der jeweiligen Pfade kann es natürlich in echte Arbeit ausarten. 

Da die Pfade und die Dateinamen aber vermutlich immer die gleichen bleiben, sollte eine einfachste Batchdatei (z.B. "Sicherungskopie.bat") langen, welche Du mit auf die Diskette packst und von dort aus startest:

```
set jahr=2010
copy c:\hier\log.txt c:\hier\log%jahr%.txt
copy c:\dort\log.txt c:\dort\log%jahr%.txt
copy c:\irgendwo\log.txt c:\irgendwo\log%jahr%.txt
```
So bräuchtest Du also nur in der 1. Zeile jedes Jahr die Jahreszahl ändern. 

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## meike-001 (18. Dezember 2010)

entschuldige, wenn ich mich nicht deutlich ausgedrückt habe, aber ich habe eigentlich eine möglichkeit gesucht, in der ich nicht jeden pfad einzeln eingeben muss, da es eine große anzahl an dateien gibt und dauernd welche hinzukommen (gemeint sind neue unterferzeichnsse mit log.txt)

Aber danke trotzdem


----------



## meike-001 (20. Dezember 2010)

Hallo,

ich bin etwas entteuscht, dass mir bis jetzt keiner helfen konnte
ich habe aber nun einen Ansatz:
xcopy C:\log.txt /s /a
copiert alle log.txt von C:\
aber wenn ich xcopy C:\log.txt C:\log2010.txt /s /a
eingebe kommt ad son fehler, weil ziel und quell fpat gleich sind.

kann mir den niemand helfen?


----------



## deepthroat (21. Dezember 2010)

Hi.

Leider gibt es (standardmäßig) keine Möglichkeit mit FreeDOS Kommandos für bestimmte Dateien unterhalb von Verzeichnissen durchführen zu lassen.

Du könntest alternativ eine Linux Diskette benutzen, z.B. http://www.toms.net/rb/

Gruß


----------

